# EOTD : tropical bird? haha



## iiifugaziii (Jun 6, 2005)

I wanted to kinda make my eyes look like a parrot... know what I mean? like one of those bright colored ones? haha. here was my attempt at that... 
canary yellow, parrot, swimming, d'bohemia, deckchair pigment, reflects pearl pigment. 
if I could do it again I think I would've use more d'bohemia somewhere. I wanted that color to show up better.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 6, 2005)

i LOVE IT!!  ur liner/lashes/shadow...gosh EVERYTHING always looks flawless...simply FLAWLESSSSSS!!!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 6, 2005)

you are like my new favorite.


----------



## Jude (Jun 6, 2005)

This is so stunning.  May I borrow this look? <3


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 6, 2005)

that's so amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it


----------



## Christi239 (Jun 6, 2005)

very pretty!


----------



## chrisd90 (Jun 6, 2005)

You have made me want canary yellow!! It just looks so fantastic. Very pretty!! I love all the colors you used.
Chris


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_This is so stunning.  May I borrow this look? <3_

 
haha sure you can use it! PSH-- SORRY, GUYS. IT'S COPYRIGHTED.


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 7, 2005)

That looks awesome!  8)


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jun 7, 2005)

good god your are beautiful


----------



## mj (Jun 7, 2005)

i think you may do my favorite fotd's.  i love all your work!  <3


----------



## lsd210 (Jun 7, 2005)

You look amazing! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## DeBeers8 (Jun 7, 2005)

You look BEAUTIFUL. Your work is awesome.....is this look really copyrighted?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DeBeers8* 
_You look BEAUTIFUL. Your work is awesome.....is this look really copyrighted?_

 
nah, i was being sarcastic


----------



## tabgirl (Jun 7, 2005)

*******************S P E E C H L E S S*********************

>>>>gulp>>>>>


----------



## pinkpanthr03 (Jun 7, 2005)

wow, your makeup looks amazing! you did a great job


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 7, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to copy this one sometime!! Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 7, 2005)

STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## Pei (Jun 7, 2005)

Amazingly beautiful~

One question for ya: Did u apply canary yellow as an additional layer on top the the blue & green?


----------



## nyanko (Jun 7, 2005)

i love it! you have really nice lashes


----------



## user2 (Jun 7, 2005)

love love love it!!!
I wish I could do my mu as great as you do!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Amazingly beautiful~

One question for ya: Did u apply canary yellow as an additional layer on top the the blue & green?_

 
I actually put canary yellow on first , and then worked the parrot and the swimming around it


----------



## oddinary (Jun 7, 2005)

that is so hot! beautiful


----------



## Lollie (Jun 7, 2005)

Omg, it's like you've just walked away from a manga-movie!


----------



## lola336 (Jun 7, 2005)

what is the green glitter liner you used?  This is an amazing pic. Do you think I can do the same with Chrome yellow???


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_what is the green glitter liner you used?  This is an amazing pic. Do you think I can do the same with Chrome yellow???_

 
oh ya. I'm sure you can do the same with chrome yellow. Oh ya! I forgot to mention the green glitter... it's crystalled lime!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow you are freakin flawless...Im speechless...
absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 8, 2005)

damn girl, that looks flawless. hottest bird ive ever seen....


----------



## Gleep (Jun 12, 2005)

WOW! 

I'm gonna have to buy some canary yellow now!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 13, 2005)

yep.  the eyes look just like a blue and gold macaw.  You did a great job!


----------



## nikki_v83 (Jun 14, 2005)

*****


----------



## MACHOMULA (Feb 22, 2007)

you are amazing!!


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

Oooh, I love this.


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 22, 2007)

loveeeeeee it! You have such perfect skin....flawless!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 22, 2007)

oh man.. i've been wanting to do a parrot or tropical bird inspired look, but don't have the colors for it. :[ you did this soo well. you're gorgeous! and you have the prettiest eyes..


----------



## kikidabest (Feb 23, 2007)

that is so pretty


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 23, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG you have the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 23, 2007)

why can't i see the pix? i can only see the first one. but it still rocks. i wish i have your skills.


----------



## Simi (Feb 24, 2007)

you're gorgeous and very good skills.


----------

